# AMEX: Points or Cashback?



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I am looking over the AMEX small business credit cards (American Express) and There are only two clear choices for me:

1. Rewards - Platinum business credit card
2. Cash Back - SimplyCash business credit card

It seems that they both equal out to around 1-5% based on spending whether it be points or cash back. 

In your experience what reaps more rewards for you, back or points?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well this is not really one of the options you're considering but I prefer the Delta SkyMiles Amex card so I can earn free flights. I also have one where I can earn points, but I never use it.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Get a card with a mileage plan. Use those miles to go to Magic, ISS, SGIA and other trade shows.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

EnvyApparel said:


> I am looking over the AMEX small business credit cards (American Express) and There are only two clear choices for me:
> 
> 1. Rewards - Platinum business credit card
> 2. Cash Back - SimplyCash business credit card
> ...


On amex 10,000 points gets you $100.00 gift card at Home Depot.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

queerrep said:


> Hmmm, well this is not really one of the options you're considering but I prefer the Delta SkyMiles Amex card so I can earn free flights. I also have one where I can earn points, but I never use it.


Although the Delta sounds great (considering I could probably get at least 25000 miles a year) I dont really want to pay the yearly fee! I am just too stubborn. I think the cash back is more appealing.


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

We use Discover which gives cash back with no annual fee. Cash is the universal gift certificate, good everywhere. Points can be arbitrarily devalued at any time with no control from you.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Very good point. I have signed up for the cash back. With Delta I could have got a free domestic round trip right after signing up but I do not travel alone so that means I needed to spend another 25,000 to get a free ticket (although its FREE + $50).

I signed up for cash back, there is more savings involved for me.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a little late since you already made your decision, but I was just in my car listening to Clark Howard (financial guru) and he suggests getting a consumer card (not business) and paying it out of your business account – because business credit cards are not covered as well as consumer cards.

He also gave this website - CardTrak.com - Search Card Offers - where you can view and compare all the different rewards – cash back, frequent flyer, points, etc.

Maybe this will help somebody else.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, that would have helped me a week ago! Thanks for the post, hopefully someone else can give it a go. That's a nice website you posted.

So far I am fairly happy with my choice. I think getting the business card was a good decision because down the road it will come in handy to have good business credit.


----------

